# Century rods



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I have recently been looking at century rod blanks to build in the next couple of months. Can anyone provide any recommendations as to which the best model would be for 4-7 oz. There seems to be several different models with the same oz rating. If anyone could clear up what the advantages would be for one as opposed to the other that would be a big help. This rod will be for 6 and bait and throwing 4-5 oz. stingsilvers and hopkins. Reel of choice will be an Abu 6500 pro rocket.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Of the models that I have used, I prefer the Carbon Metal, it has a through'ish action that suits me. It will cast 4-7oz with bait and comes ready built in the UK for £195.00, that includes a quality rod bag & a reducer/extender.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

check with nick at breakaway. i have orderes one from him. he is going to handle them. he may be of help.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Was just quoted 80lb. to get the orion M2 over here. Thats 150.00 shipping. Blank was about 40lb. 2 years ago I found a 99.00 supersaver flight to gatewick. Spent christmas with david vicary, brought 6 blanks back, and still saved money. The exchange rate yesterday 1.82lb.- one dollar is the highest that I have seen in a long time. Have been trying to find an Aussie distributor that sells UK blanks, exchange rate there is great for us., but to no avail. much like golf I guess if you play 1st class you are going to pay thru the nose.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

K-Tom,

The Orion M2 is a Greys rod  

I thought Iceman was asking about Century rods


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Have 2 centurys, the WR-300 and the carbon metal, so no big deal. What I am bitchin' about is the cost it takes to get the Brit rods over here. century, greys, conoflex, even zziplex, I ask you why it takes 150.00 in postal or shipping???? Course then again the average person is not going to spend the money for the rod let alone, shipping. Course then again my brother flies cargo for UPS, so if there's a will there's a way. Damn shame that we have the fish, and you all have the roods.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

I was born in Manchester UK and my parents are heading home in June for 3 weeks . Can you bring a 12 ft 2 peice rod back through as carry on or do you takes your chances in the cargo hold. ?


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Brought back a couple of f-zero blanks 3 weeks ago, in a tube, and yes they have to go in the hold. Would not fit on the small aircraft that was flying me to norfolk from boston, so they rerouted me thru atlanta, then back to norfolk. Can't go on as carry on.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Century Tip Tornado Sports is the one that offers long distance responsive bite detection. It doesn't even show signs of rod collapsing when loading a size 6 sinker.

It will flip the sinker and bait to the horizon with lightning fast tip recovery. 

It's slim, light, long and very powerful; it doesn't lacks of any lifting power at all.

I think it should be a very good rod for the seasonal surf fishermens and light tournament casters.


----------

